# Luxury Yarns at Affordable Prices



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I was recently commenting on a thread where it was stated by many knitters that "I can only afford to use/buy acrylic yarn because my budget is tight." I added that VERY often I can find wool, cottons, cotton blends, wool blends and even cashmere for less than acrylic costs. There are also "high end" acrylics which can be found at bargain prices as well! That particular thread turned into a discussion that went off on a tangent and my interest in discussing sources to find great bargains on yarns got lost. 

Many, many other posters added that they too enjoy finding great yarns at bargain prices.... Many PM's went back and forth about sources for yarn at great prices.... I thought it was worth a discussion for those of us who are interested.

When I first began knitting I was told that for a blanket ONLY washable acrylic was acceptable. After struggling through knitting 6 one-pound skeins of Caron One Pound yarn (it was scratchy, squeaked on my metal needles and was NOT fun to knit) I realized there ARE other options. Lots of other options. Not to say I would NEVER use the Caron again... I just found for a blanket... Other yarns were more enjoyable to work with and wear/use. I had no knowledge of washable wool at this time.

For those of us who ENJOY working with acrylics.... they have a purpose and fit the needs of many of our projects (Red Heart is the #1 selling yarn in America).... BUT... It is not the ONLY affordable option. In addition, it was noted the varrying prices of Red Heart Super Saver yarn from site to site. There are so many places to buy "luxury" yarns of all types and fibers which work so well for many of our projects. There really ARE no limits IF you wish to try/use/experiment with other fibers.

I thought it might be worthwhile to share our favorite sources of fibers of all kinds at great (I LOVE A BARGAIN!) prices..... 

MY most recent sweater was knitted with a 50% cotton, 50% wool blend (machine washable and dry able) yarn I purchased at Tuesday Morning for $3.00 per skein. I used two skeins to knit a cardigan for a total cost of $6.00.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

That is beautiful Amy and what a great price. Good for you. I guess i need to carry chart with yardage needed with me. Thank you so much for sharing. Happy knitting.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what others have to say. Great topic!


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

When I returned to IL for the summer I made a visit to my LYS. They were in the process of making room for new yarn for summer. I was able to buy 8 skeins, Chrystal Palace Wakiki in unbleached white, 62% viscos, 38% cotton, 105 yds each for a whopping $1.88 each. I already knew I had 3 skeins of the same yarn in Desert (shades of brown and orange) left from a previous project. I paid over $8 each for the 1st batch I bought. I used 9 of my original purchase to made a sleeveless top for summer. Now I can make a shrug to go with it using the Desert as a color panel. My 1st purchase of 12 skeins was over $100. This last purchase was under $15.
My tip is that no one should be afraid of making a trip to a specialty yarn store.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Your top looks great and like the colors. Wish I had a Tuesday Morning near me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RV living said:


> When I returned to IL for the summer I made a visit to my LYS. They were in the process of making room for new yarn for summer. I was able to buy 8 skeins, Chrystal Palace Wakiki in unbleached white, 62% viscos, 38% cotton, 105 yds each for a whopping $1.88 each. I already knew I had 3 skeins of the same yarn in Desert (shades of brown and orange) left from a previous project. I paid over $8 each for the 1st batch I bought. I used 9 of my original purchase to made a sleeveless top for summer. Now I can make a shrug to go with it using the Desert as a color panel. My 1st purchase of 12 skeins was over $100. This last purchase was under $15.
> My tip is that no one should be afraid of making a trip to a specialty yarn store.


Good point! My LYS has a Clearance table right near the door... I ALWAYS check out what is in there before I get too far into the store.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree...who doesn't love a bargain. I must add that "Colour" is what draws me first - I recently bought some yarn that was originally $6 x 50gm marked down to half price and then finally half that sale price - same yarn $1.50...haven't made up my mind what to make yet but every now and then just go and feel it and look at the beaut colour.

BTW just love that top you made! :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Where you live is a major factor in the cost of your yarn. I don't have a Tuesday Morning, either; and my only local bargain is JoAnn's sales or coupons--and try collecting enough skeins for a cardigan at one coupon per visit--and add in the cost of gas for the extra trips. We do have a new Hobby Lobby, but the placement of their yarn and fabric departments make it physically difficult for me; and they will not provide electric carts because of "damages." Neither of these retailers carry what I consider high-quality yarns, but their stock is often adequate for some projects. 

I am a regular customer of three LYSs, but their sales are just minimal reductions on an occasional basis. 

My best buys so far have been from Craftsy. Their usual prices are good, and often have "events" when most prices are great. The color selection is often limited as is the quantity, so I check often to get in on the deals when fresh.

I check other online sources when notified of available stocks and have purchased from other KPers who have advertised on the forum. 

Good thing I have such a stash that I don't have a need to purchase any more yarn. That, of course, is not saying that I will not continue to buy what I want when I find it, so please keep sending word of your special finds so I can get in on them too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Amy, it's good to hear from you again. Well I suppose I am the original Princess and the Pea. Or, at least that is what my DH calls me..LOL!! I knit for Knots of Love, a worthy cause that makes chemo caps and that is dear and near to my heart since my sister battled for several years this terrible disease. I follow the guidelines as to which yarns to use and I too have used Caron's Nice and Simple but I ended up having to forgo this yarn because my left hand ring and middle fingers were bleeding. I then wore band aids but that was uncomfortable so I have changed using this yarn for my own safety!!! I use Lion brand Microspun which has its own problems but it is much softer and kinder-to my fingers. 
I too have had luck with Tuesday Morning yarns and I try not to look at Little Knits because I tend to go nuts with their sale yarns. Yes there are many ways to cut costs and thanks for bringing this up because now this thread is a wealth of information I wish I had a few years ago when I came back to knitting. 
Love your sweater too!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I neglected to add... Another thing that provoked the discussion was my shopping trip today. Michaels has a policy of only accepting ONE coupon per person per day. I received a coupon for 50% off your ENTIRE order between 4:00-7:00 today. I happened to be out and had a chance to buy enough of (one of my favorites) Patons Superwash DK to knit a sweater for 50% off! I had never seen a coupon like that from Michaels before.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, Amy!!! Actually, I got lost in the thread before, and tried to make the same point about finding amazing yarn at almost nonsensically cheap prices. My favorite haunt is eBay because I've found yarns there that have been out of existence for 30 years, and paid considerably less than I did back when. I'll knit with acrylic--there's no sense in making a dog sweater out of a fancy yarn because the dog is going to go out in the yard and roll in the grass, or other things. But I'm also thrilled when I can score a good yarn at bargain prices, and make myself or a friend/family member something really special. So when you get a shopping tour together, let me know. I'll come join you!!!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out! 
http://www.littleknits.com


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

As I live in Australia I find that what yarn you are able to purchase, at full or bargain prices, doesn't relate to the price I have to pay. We have Spotlight and Lincraft, our main large crafting stores and a few LYS. If I want any special yarns I have found that I need to search online to purchase it....shipping then adds to that cost. We have a few woolen mills over here as well where you can purchase online but you still pay postage. The downside of this way of accessing yarn is that you don't get to feel and see the yarn....you have to rely on photographs and as we all know the colors can be slightly different than shown. The yarns that I purchase are dictated by what are on offer in the stores here in Adelaide. Those living in the U.S. are fortunate that your choices are many and your prices are more affordable than what I can access here. Occasionally I use the English site, Loveknitting, when I need yarn that isn't readily available over here.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out!
> http://www.littleknits.com


Thanks.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I love Tuesday Morning also am am lucky to have two within my range of short drives. The five skein limit is sometimes a problem but I buy it anyway. One time I started a shrug for my DIL with yarn I had paid $8.00 per and ran out. I needed 1 sky and found it on line and paid $32.00 for it. Little Knits is my go to place when I need lot of yardage for something and I love their sales.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

whackydo said:


> I agree...who doesn't love a bargain. I must add that "Colour" is what draws me first - I recently bought some yarn that was originally $6 x 50gm marked down to half price and then finally half that sale price - same yarn $1.50...haven't made up my mind what to make yet but every now and then just go and feel it and look at the beaut colour.
> 
> BTW just love that top you made! :thumbup:


Color is what grabs me first also.  
I seem to do best when the stores change their inventory for the season.
Who doesn't love 65-80% off? :lol:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Skein limits, huh? Well, that's when I load up my Dad and brother and make them buy 5 each!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Skein limits, huh? Well, that's when I load up my Dad and brother and make them buy 5 each!!!


Guilty of the same :|


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Where you live is a major factor in the cost of your yarn. I don't have a Tuesday Morning, either; and my only local bargain is JoAnn's sales or coupons--and try collecting enough skeins for a cardigan at one coupon per visit--and add in the cost of gas for the extra trips. We do have a new Hobby Lobby, but the placement of their yarn and fabric departments make it physically difficult for me; and they will not provide electric carts because of "damages." Neither of these retailers carry what I consider high-quality yarns, but their stock is often adequate for some projects.
> 
> Good thing I have such a stash that I don't have a need to purchase any more yarn.


Many of us it seems are in very rural areas. My nearest Joann's is now 75 miles from me. 
Hobby Lobby is in the other direction 70 miles away.Sigh............
But I did finish stocking my stash through E-Bay. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great post and beautiful sweater, Amy!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

At this point in my life, I am _able_ to afford shopping at the yarn stores, but I seem to prefer shopping for yarn in second-hand venues. I think it's the thrill of getting a real bargain that keeps me buying yarns on the cheap. I'm hooked on that thrill, especially when the yarn I pick up for next to nothing had originally cost big bucks.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I order a LOT of yarn from Craftsy. They have fabulous sales! Also WEBS has good sales. I will never knit a blanket with those cheap 1 pound yarns, just not worth my time. My Mother suffered from dementia (Alzheimer's ), she was French Canadian and learned to knit as a child. She would sit and knit the same baby blanket over and over again using the Caron 1 pound baby yarn. My sisters and I would get together and rewind countless balls of yarn so she could keep busy with her knitting. There are probably a hundred babies in Charlottesville, Va., who have a blanket donated to the Linus foundation that were knitted by my Mother. So when I see the 1pound balls of baby yarn, it makes me smile! My Mother was a beautiful knitter and my sisters and I would purchase beautiful yarns for her, but as a child of the depression she could not bring herself to buy quality wool. I kept many things that she knitted and some that were never worn because of the funky yarn she used. I can afford to buy nice stuff to knit with, but I am frugal and shop sales!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, we all love a bargain whether it be yarn or other items.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Rosewood11 said:


> Skein limits, huh? Well, that's when I load up my Dad and brother and make them buy 5 each!!!


It isn't that the store limits you to five sks, it is that each only get five sks of each yarn. I complained once and the manager said that their merchandise are buy outs, then split between around 900 stores. The last time I was there, there were six of each.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> It isn't that the store limits you to five sks, it is that each only get five sks of each yarn...


Well, that sucks!!! That's like the Chinese cashmere on eBay. The biggest lot I've found is 6 skeins. Now, granted the yardage is pretty good in the lace weight, but what if you're getting the worsted weight. Three 127 yard balls aren't going to make a sweater. How do I make sure I'm getting enough of the same dye lot? I suppose if that becomes enough of an issue, I'll contact them. Right now, though, I really don't need anymore yarn--not with a 100-gallon stash!!! I think my Dad would kill me!!! (Course, he and my brother can't complain too much. The just got rid of 860 Matchbox cars--and that was just their doubles!!!)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Well, that sucks!!! That's like the Chinese cashmere on eBay. The biggest lot I've found is 6 skeins. Now, granted the yardage is pretty good in the lace weight, but what if you're getting the worsted weight. Three 127 yard balls aren't going to make a sweater. How do I make sure I'm getting enough of the same dye lot? I suppose if that becomes enough of an issue, I'll contact them. Right now, though, I really don't need anymore yarn--not with a 100-gallon stash!!! I think my Dad would kill me!!! (Course, he and my brother can't complain too much. The just got rid of 860 Matchbox cars--and that was just their doubles!!!)


Someone sent me a PM about "Chinese Cashmere" I was going to ask what the site was but I am guessing it was EBay. I have never made a purchase from EBay and had no idea about shopping for yarn there. Thanks for the tip! Glad I asked!

I had no idea that there were limits at Tuesday Morning. I know I have bought many more than 5 skeins several times.... Oooops.😳😁


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

One of my favorite sites is minkyarn.com. Terrific customer service and great quality. If you get on their email list, you'll be notified of the sales, which are often. I've never been disappointed!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the information about Little Knits.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

lpool23 said:


> One of my favorite sites is minkyarn.com. Terrific customer service and great quality. If you get on their email list, you'll be notified of the sales, which are often. I've never been disappointed!


Went there! Beautiful yarn, but I am only going to sneak a peak now and then. I am weak.

Ms Amy, you can buy every skein in Tuesday Morning at one fell swoop, but most always you will only get 5 skeins of each. Every time my DH and I go downtown, when we start home he says " I guess we have to stop at Tuesday Morning and have a look."


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Amy - You have made a great point about choice. We are in American and have the right to choose many different things in our lives. I choose the yarn I knit with just like I choose where I want to eat dinner. 

Hurray for the freedom of choice !!!!!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Someone sent me a PM about "Chinese Cashmere" I was going to ask what the site was but I am guessing it was EBay. I have never made a purchase from EBay and had no idea about shopping for yarn there. Thanks for the tip! Glad I asked!
> 
> I had no idea that there were limits at Tuesday Morning. I know I have bought many more than 5 skeins several times.... Oooops.😳😁


I decided to hunt on eBay for some yarns I particularly loved years ago, but either were bought out or discontinued in the US from the 1980s, no less. I found Unger Cruise and (even better) Unger Angelspun. I'm still looking for the pale pink in the Angelspun, but it will turn up.

Another I really loved was called Candide, and was made in Canada by a company that didn't let the yarn get too far from the sheep. I could actually feel the lanolin on my hands when I knitted, and water would bead up and roll off the next time I washed my hands. I used some of it to make my brother a sweater that kept him warm on a very soggy survival trip to the Alleghenies. His best friend used a week later, and another friend several years later may have been saved from a trip to the hospital for hypothermia because of it. He wanted me to enlarge it as his 50+ body no longer fits it. I still had some of the yarn, but it belonged to another project, and I didn't know what I was going to do about that. Well, yesterday I scored 10 skeins of it on eBay for $22.04, including shipping!!! This yarn was selling for around $6.00 - 8.00/skein the last time I found it in an LYS. Needless to say, I'm thrilled.

If you know the name or manufacturer of a particular yarn, eBay will search for it for you and send you daily updates on any newly listed items that fit your search. It is just an amazing place to buy yarn, and the price on L.L.Bean and Land's End Tote (Knitting) bags are great, too!!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have purchased wonderful luxury yarns at good prices from :

http://colourmart2.com/products/rootProducts

Mill end cone yarns from the best mills and designers in UK and Europe.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I subscribe to emails from WEBS, KnitPicks, LoveKnitting, etc. and frequently receive alerts regarding sales, promo's, etc.

I also check out:

Discontinued Brand Name Yarns
http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/

WEBS Close Out Yarns
http://search.yarn.com/nav/category/yarn/co/closeout/0

WEBS Grandpa's Garage Sale
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-grampas-garage-sale/

Lots of bargains if you search around, but I am always watching the cost of shipping.

Amy, thanks for restarting this very interesting and relative topic!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I've given up buying on the net simply for the fact of the prohibitive shipping costs ...such a pity as there are some fantastic mouth watering bargains.
I was lucky to walk into the op shop just as they put out a new bundle of yarn 5 x 100gr balls in the original wrapping for $5...couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

whackydo said:


> ... I was lucky to walk into the op shop just as they put out a new bundle of yarn 5 x 100gr balls in the original wrapping for $5...couldn't believe my luck.


Isn't that a rush! I love it when I find similar bargains!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> As I live in Australia I find that what yarn you are able to purchase, at full or bargain prices, doesn't relate to the price I have to pay. We have Spotlight and Lincraft, our main large crafting stores and a few LYS. If I want any special yarns I have found that I need to search online to purchase it....shipping then adds to that cost. We have a few woolen mills over here as well where you can purchase online but you still pay postage. The downside of this way of accessing yarn is that you don't get to feel and see the yarn....you have to rely on photographs and as we all know the colors can be slightly different than shown. The yarns that I purchase are dictated by what are on offer in the stores here in Adelaide. Those living in the U.S. are fortunate that your choices are many and your prices are more affordable than what I can access here. Occasionally I use the English site, Loveknitting, when I need yarn that isn't readily available over here.


Where I live we have one shop that sells yarn, but they only have a small amount as they deal mainly in material and the notions that go with it. The variety shop next door sells 100g acrylic for $2.00 a ball. If I want anything else I do a round trip of 200 kms to Spotlight, or else I order on-line and then pay postage which makes some yarn very expensive.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I have purchased wonderful luxury yarns at good prices from :
> 
> http://colourmart2.com/products/rootProducts
> 
> Mill end cone yarns from the best mills and designers in UK and Europe.


Thanks for info on Colormart. You are right, really nice yarns at good prices. I have a pattern that requires 1500 yards of worsted weight. This may be the place.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Scottybear, I'm in the same position except our little Golo shops charge $2.50 x 100gr. I really don't mind using that yarn for making the afghans as it washes well. There are some lovely colours. When we do go to Canberra, lst port 'o call is Spotties and hopefully they have a Sale on.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

We have a single LYS in my nearest town, a JoAnn and a HL. I went into Joanne the other day looking for stitch markers and DIY wedding items, was informed that, at least in our Joanne, they are phasing over to a sewing store, as they sell more fabric than crafting items. I do not know if this is true for every store or not.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

scottybearNSW said:


> Where I live we have one shop that sells yarn, but they only have a small amount as they deal mainly in material and the notions that go with it. The variety shop next door sells 100g acrylic for $2.00 a ball. If I want anything else I do a round trip of 200 kms to Spotlight, or else I order on-line and then pay postage which makes some yarn very expensive.


Yes ScottybearNSW being in a capital city does give me more options than those who live in rural areas. What starts out as a $A10 ball of yarn, add in postage or fuel to access a not-so-LYS and up goes the price. It seems that what one pays for yarn is relative to what country you live in, what town (city or rural town) and the cost of postage/shipping/fuel costs etc you incur to get said yarn. That $10 ball of yarn can cost $18-$27+ depending on how you access it.....postage/shipping or a long road trip (fuel costs). It is all relative isn't it.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Dutchie1946 said:


> At this point in my life, I am _able_ to afford shopping at the yarn stores, but I seem to prefer shopping for yarn in second-hand venues. I think it's the thrill of getting a real bargain that keeps me buying yarns on the cheap. I'm hooked on that thrill, especially when the yarn I pick up for next to nothing had originally cost big bucks.


The thrift shops in my area don't have any bargains on yarns. Apparently the market is such that they can sell them anyway. I can buy Red Heart Super Saver for the same price at JoAnn's as I can at the thrifts.

The last time I was able to get a bargain at a thrift, I was standing with an empty basket looking at a great stock of nice yarns marked at retail prices when the manager announced a 15 minute half price special on all goods in that department. I quickly loaded my basket and made like a bandit; but that was several years ago and I've had no such luck since.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have found some GREAT bargains right here on good ole' KP.
Sometimes the shipping is a bit prohibited, but if you take in the fact that there is no tax on the items it comes out around the same. Our tax rate here in the Hudson Valley, NY is 8.25%.
I am fortunate to have 3 GREAT LYS within 30 minutes of my house. Occasionally I will peruse in those shops just to feel and smell the beautiful yarns. I sometimes am lured into buying a hank or 2. I look at the amount that is offered for the price and usually it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

AMY....Can you share the pattern for your beautiful sweater??
Thanks


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely work and a good idea to start a page of bargain yarn finds that could be shared so others can purchase too. Love the colours on your cardigan and looks really soft........x


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I love your sweater Amy, you always knit beautiful items, I also would like to know where to find the pattern, it looks like a quick knit and great for the cool summer nights we have here in NH. Now I know everyone does not have extra money to buy yarn at sales but like Amy I save my money and only use it when I really want something and it seems it's yarn. I buy good yarns at sales, and close-outs. I just bought $300. worth of yarn as my lys was closing after being in business for twenty years. I knew this sale was going to happen one year before the 75% off all yarns. I have beautiful yarns that would take me quite a long time to get and had plenty of time to save up for it. This is what Amy was talking about, it's all in choices, saving up, and watching sales.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty Amy.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

ICE Yarns AKA Yarn Paradise has a wonderful selection of yarns and if you buy 2 or 3 lots the postage costs become more reasonable than one lot. sometimes there is one knot per ball, and yarn all the same dye lot. good promotions also


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks, Amy, for a nice topic and sharing your pretty sweater


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LOl--- It's the store that gets the total of 5 skeins per style/color. I've seen customers go from one store to another.


Rosewood11 said:


> Skein limits, huh? Well, that's when I load up my Dad and brother and make them buy 5 each!!!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I search online and find great deals eBay and sheep shed studio and yarn zone to name a few


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

At times I am forced to knit with acrylic yarns because I knit a great amount for the Linus project and acrylic is the rule. Other people knit with acrylic yarns for the same reason Linus insists on it - allergies to different fibers, ease in care, cost etc. Whatever the reason for someone to choose one yarn over another is their choice. It should not be an opportunity for someone to come forward and give a lecture or act superior or a know it all and let someone know their choice is not your choice because you are so well informed or better off or whatever the underlying theme of superiority is today. I find many lovely acrylic yarns to work with and my projects are very well received. To let others know where good bargains are is great - or to speak of some wonderful yarn you have recently worked with and to pass this on is what I believe this forum is all about. But to be critical of someone's choice because you disagree is hurtful and serves no other purpose than to make you look foolish.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a store near me called Big Lots and sometimes they have yarn. I don't always find a bargain but last time I was there I got beautiful sock yarn for only $1.00 a skein. They were smaller skeins and I needed two for a pair of socks but really $2.00 for a pair of socks. I can't even buy that at Wal-Mart !!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit with acrylic too, beachperson, and haven't found anyone on this thread being superior! My main reason is cost and my second reason is laundering. Would I go through all the faff of hand-washing and squeezing, rolling in a towel, drying flat - where? Maybe yes, but I'd get mighty fed-up with it. OK, superwash wool - but won't it pill when tumbled around the washing-machine? When you've paid for and love your expensive yarn, you've worked hard at a lovely pattern and then see it shrink or stretch before you've worn it twice..........


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> There is a store near me called Big Lots and sometimes they have yarn. I don't always find a bargain but last time I was there I got beautiful sock yarn for only $1.00 a skein. They were smaller skeins and I needed two for a pair of socks but really $2.00 for a pair of socks. I can't even buy that at Wal-Mart !!!


There is a Big Lots right next to the Joann's I frequent. I have never set foot in there and had NO IDEA what they carried yarn. I have been missing out! Thanks for posting... I will be stopping in Big Lots after my next Joann's trip!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Knitpicks just had a huge sale and I bought 16 skeins of Comfy fingering at 1.79 a skein. 75% cotton 25% acrylic.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Every time I go to Tuesday Morning they only have a couple of skeins of novelity yarn. I might be missing the good yarn. Another thing to consider is the type of knitting a person does. I am not a big fan of Red Heart yarn only because it is hard on my hands to knit with it. I do use other acrylic and wool acrylic for my charity knitting because the charities I knit for requires machine wash and dry. I do use cotton and acrylic blends to knit some things. When I knit for myslef which is rare I use 100% wool.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I knit with acrylic too, beachperson, and haven't found anyone on this thread being superior! My main reason is cost and my second reason is laundering. Would I go through all the faff of hand-washing and squeezing, rolling in a towel, drying flat - where? Maybe yes, but I'd get mighty fed-up with it. OK, superwash wool - but won't it pill when tumbled around the washing-machine? When you've paid for and love your expensive yarn, you've worked hard at a lovely pattern and then see it shrink or stretch before you've worn it twice..........


There are bargains to be found on ALL fibers. We were discussing the differences from RHSS from site to site here on KP last week...

As far as hand washing I do not use your method (wringing, toweling). I use a wool SOAK... Soak for 20 minutes right in my washing machine and then run a rinse and spin cycle.

I wash all my knits this way whether wool, acrylic, superwash wool, etc.

I hang sweaters over the shower rod to dry or place on top of the running dryer and the heat helps speed up drying!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty sweater. I wish that we had a Tuesday morning by me.


----------



## Linda from Canada (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I also like to shop at Tuesday Morning to look at their bargain yarns or books. Reading KP in the morning is my zen moment. You are my first post even tough I am a regular. Nice to know we are never alone or having similar knitting doubts. :wink:


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Interesting post! I have found a couple of new places to buy yarn. However, my best resource for yarn was a suggestion to my DH that a gift certificate to my LYS as my Christamas gift would be the best gift ever. Now I don't feel guilty when I start drooling over a luxury yarn, though I often just pick the discount yarns!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I just realised that Tuesday Morning is name of outlet.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Great discussion topic. I too have haunted Tuesday Morning and noticed the 5 skein dilemma. I found another TM about 40 miles away - but only go there when I have a visit to my doctor across the road! The E- tent ( www. yarninspirations.com) is my go-to for yarn for my charity projects. Sometimes I can get a bargain or two from Ravelry members and, of course, here on KP. Right now my stash is big enough thank you. I will be moving soon to a new house and cannot buy anything for a while until I have reorganized and really know what is lurking on my garage.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Drops yarns are not expensive. You can buy them online at Nordic Mart.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for these links! I'll be doing some cruising this afternoon!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I've also found amazing yarn at Tuesday Morning. I try to stop in and check every time I'm in the area. You never know what you'll find-- and the prices are dirt cheap for high quality yarn.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Forgot to include the link http://**************/


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too, J J, not only for yarn but clothes as well. Scoring quality items, often designer labels, is a bit of a 'sport' (meant in a good way) where I live. Most of the time when I get dressed, the total cost of my outfit is between $5-10 and yet I've had comments come my way more than once that people assumed I shop at high end stores.

Southern Delaware, where I live, is known for its many, many outlet stores and I don't even go there. I can literally hop on my bike and in just a few minutes be in the Salvation Army store where I have made the majority of my clothing purchases in the past 5 years--the same store in which I've found multiple sweaters knit of high quality yarn which I have repurposed.

An example of one of my most favorite scores--a bright red Dana Buchman 100% cashmere jacket for $6. I can only guess as to its original cost. I argued with myself for quite a few minutes before deciding to purchase it; it was "too big" and had a couple small moth holes on the front. I decided for $6 there was no reason not to buy it. As it turns out I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that jacket, wear it all the time and based on cost per wearing it is probably the least expensive luxury I have ever enjoyed.



Dutchie1946 said:


> At this point in my life, I am _able_ to afford shopping at the yarn stores, but I seem to prefer shopping for yarn in second-hand venues. I think it's the thrill of getting a real bargain that keeps me buying yarns on the cheap. I'm hooked on that thrill, especially when the yarn I pick up for next to nothing had originally cost big bucks.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks from me too. The Joann's closest to me is not on my regular path but I pass a Big Lots all the time. I'm not big into stash building but will go in there more often to check out yarn.



AmyKnits said:


> There is a Big Lots right next to the Joann's I frequent. I have never set foot in there and had NO IDEA what they carried yarn. I have been missing out! Thanks for posting... I will be stopping in Big Lots after my next Joann's trip!


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

I recently received an email from Loveknitting. A company in England. I ordered a pile of Drops cotton & all half price. That month they had free ahipping if you ordered $50 or more. They have all of the luxury yarns also & sometimes great deals.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Good point! My LYS has a Clearance table right near the door... I ALWAYS check out what is in there before I get too far into the store.


Not only does my LYS have a clearance basket or two, but she was having a 50% off sale on some 100% wool. I bought enough to hold double for 3 fairly large pair of felted slippers and only paid about $35 dollars - including sales tax which has just gone up again in this state so they don't have to raise taxes in the wealthy. Sorry, off my soap box now. I think that was 9 or 10 skeins of yarn. $35 for three Christmas presents isn't too bad.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I also agree with where you live counts on what you have as far as yarn choices. Living in Indiana, I am in the country and far from the knitting shops in large cities. So you do the internet, Tuesday morning, one LYS, Walmart, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby. Or if you are lucky, garage sales and Goodwill. So it depends on your "needs", what is available, and what you want to spend and pattern in mind.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I've picked up some great yarn at Tuesday Morning also. I love those kind of bargains!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out!
> http://www.littleknits.com


Thanks for the link -- I was not aware of this sweet site before. Oh, and the notion of having such a big stash that you need never buy any more yarn -- not true :roll:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> LOl--- It's the store that gets the total of 5 skeins per style/color. I've seen customers go from one store to another.


I do visit both stores within 25 miles of me. I think a "Tuesday Morning Yarn Exchange" would be a good idea. Don't you?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Tuesday Morning has yarn in their ads sometimes and that is when you generally find the best selection. big Lots yarn is usually not labeled by brand now. They used to carry lion brand but haven't seen that there in a while. I have bought great yarn in the classifieds here


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I have received some great deals right here! This year I have been blessed with a marvelous estate sale stash of really high end quality yarns. I now have to stop looking at yarns no matter the price or quality,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I go nuts with this one!!! It is just so much fun to look at how much of a discount you can get.


oneofthegriffins said:


> Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out!
> http://www.littleknits.com


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sockit2me you are a find in itself!!! Wow!!! Thanks so much for this one!


sockit2me said:


> I have purchased wonderful luxury yarns at good prices from :
> 
> http://colourmart2.com/products/rootProducts
> 
> Mill end cone yarns from the best mills and designers in UK and Europe.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMGoodness more links, thanks!


Ellie RD said:


> I subscribe to emails from WEBS, KnitPicks, LoveKnitting, etc. and frequently receive alerts regarding sales, promo's, etc.
> 
> I also check out:
> 
> ...


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Knitpicks just had a huge sale and I bought 16 skeins of Comfy fingering at 1.79 a skein. 75% cotton 25% acrylic.


Can't believe I took so many pages for someone to mention Knit Picks! They have a terrific variety of yarns, including some cashmere blends, and their prices are excellent. They often have sales, and their customer service is just dandy.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Where I live in the UK there is only one LYS called Hobbycraft. They don't have a great selection but are ok for basic yarns. Anything more expensive can usually be found cheaper on line even with the postage. However there has recently been a trend for yarn to be sold in other shops, like our local hardware shop, phone shop and a garden centre. It's mostly King Cole yarn but there is a reasonable selection for most projects and although it's mainly the cheaper end of the market I've made some beautiful baby blankets using it and they wash and wear very well. We also get some good bargains in Lidl supermarkets from time to time but you have to be quick for those as they disappear fast. When visiting my daughter in Caloundra (Australia) I make a beeline for spotlight as they have some lovely yarns there that are so different from those I get at home. 

I also love the jacket and would like to have the pattern if it's available thanks


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Neat! Love the idea!



Beachkc said:


> I do visit both stores within 25 miles of me. I think a "Tuesday Morning Yarn Exchange" would be a good idea. Don't you?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I also love the jacket and would like to have the pattern if it's available thanks

Thanks for the compliment. Sorry I forgot to add the link to my post with the free pattern and my modifications... It was a great pattern to knit!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345233-1.html


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

beachperson said:


> At times I am forced to knit with acrylic yarns because I knit a great amount for the Linus project and acrylic is the rule. Other people knit with acrylic yarns for the same reason Linus insists on it - allergies to different fibers, ease in care, cost etc. Whatever the reason for someone to choose one yarn over another is their choice. It should not be an opportunity for someone to come forward and give a lecture or act superior or a know it all and let someone know their choice is not your choice because you are so well informed or better off or whatever the underlying theme of superiority is today. I find many lovely acrylic yarns to work with and my projects are very well received. To let others know where good bargains are is great - or to speak of some wonderful yarn you have recently worked with and to pass this on is what I believe this forum is all about. But to be critical of someone's choice because you disagree is hurtful and serves no other purpose than to make you look foolish.


Where on this thread has anyone lectured, acted superior, or been critical of someone's choice? Did I miss something? This thread has been nothing but pleasant and informative.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Amy, I love your posts and love the sweater you show today, is this your design or or is there a pattern out the for it?


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not too far from a knitting mill which has a yarn shop. The prices are good and the bargain mill ends baskets of the same yarns are too much temptation to resist. If I had a health problem that kept me confined to my home for a year I couldn't reduce my stash by half. But just knowing the shop is there is pulling at my heart like a magnet. And collecting great patterns from online, many from KP posts, would take me several lifetimes to knit. Is this a Delightful Dilemma--or frustration?

Thank you, Amy for this post. Uh-huh, this yarn addict made a file of the bargain sites from your post.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

beachperson said:


> At times I am forced to knit with acrylic yarns because I knit a great amount for the Linus project and acrylic is the rule. Other people knit with acrylic yarns for the same reason Linus insists on it - allergies to different fibers, ease in care, cost etc. Whatever the reason for someone to choose one yarn over another is their choice. It should not be an opportunity for someone to come forward and give a lecture or act superior or a know it all and let someone know their choice is not your choice because you are so well informed or better off or whatever the underlying theme of superiority is today. I find many lovely acrylic yarns to work with and my projects are very well received. To let others know where good bargains are is great - or to speak of some wonderful yarn you have recently worked with and to pass this on is what I believe this forum is all about. But to be critical of someone's choice because you disagree is hurtful and serves no other purpose than to make you look foolish.


VERY well said!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Haven't seen Smiley's mentioned. I think you have to buy $50 but that's not hard! I have gone in with friends before. They have all levels of yarn from basic to luxury. Not a huge selection but good prices.

http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=id&1_option=3&26=y&database=dbase1.exm&template=yarn.htm&records_in_row=4&sort_field=3_na


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I neglected to add... Another thing that provoked the discussion was my shopping trip today. Michaels has a policy of only accepting ONE coupon per person per day. I received a coupon for 50% off your ENTIRE order between 4:00-7:00 today. I happened to be out and had a chance to buy enough of (one of my favorites) Patons Superwash DK to knit a sweater for 50% off! I had never seen a coupon like that from Michaels before.


I, too, have used a coupon in Michael's where the entire order was discounted -- this happens so rarely, however! My biggest bugaboo is getting the 60% coupons for JoAnn's, only to go in the store and find that most everything in the store has a "sale" price on it already -- sometimes discounted about 15%, but that means you can't use the coupon -- coupon is only good for full-price items! I went into JoAnn's about 2 months ago armed with more than one coupon -- thinking I'd really load up on yarn, etc. I walked out empty-handed. This past week I've received several of their coupons, both in snail mail, the paper ads, and email. I wonder if JoAnn's realizes that they are losing customers because of it? I no longer cut out or save their coupons -- it's become an exercise in futility and frustration!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, with all the comments on Tuesday Morning, I think I'm going to pay them a visit -- they're right next door to my local Michael's, LOL!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

If you subscribe to many of the yarn company newsletters--or designer newsletters--or the online yarn stores, you can find sales on yarns, needles, and free patterns. And sometimes the sale includes free shipping. It is always worth looking for these options cause sometimes Red Heart is the go-to yarn and sometimes you just want some nice wool, or cotton, or blends or just plain luxury. I always check Tuesday Morning to see what is in their bins. Sometimes I score a find and other times, nothing. But it is worth looking. And if you don't live near a Joanns or Michaels, then the cost of driving there for whatever they might have on sale is probably the same as paying for shipping.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Where you live is a major factor in the cost of your yarn. I don't have a Tuesday Morning, either; and my only local bargain is JoAnn's sales or coupons--and try collecting enough skeins for a cardigan at one coupon per visit--and add in the cost of gas for the extra trips. We do have a new Hobby Lobby, but the placement of their yarn and fabric departments make it physically difficult for me; and they will not provide electric carts because of "damages." Neither of these retailers carry what I consider high-quality yarns, but their stock is often adequate for some projects.
> 
> I am a regular customer of three LYSs, but their sales are just minimal reductions on an occasional basis.
> 
> ...


I always check the Craftsy site first for bargains. Usually find something I need for a project. I do have to admit that I also buy Fiesta Yarn even if they don't offer a discount when I need yarn right away. This weekend Fiesta had a buy one and get on free.So I bought 6 skeins and got 3 for free. Can't do that too often, but what the heck...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love Tuesday Morning and always make sure I get there when I am in the Bay Area. Only once a year sadly. I love your cardi and wondered if there is a link to a pattern.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also tend to check out ebay regularly.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> If you subscribe to many of the yarn company newsletters--or designer newsletters--or the online yarn stores, you can find sales on yarns, needles, and free patterns. And sometimes the sale includes free shipping. It is always worth looking for these options cause sometimes Red Heart is the go-to yarn and sometimes you just want some nice wool, or cotton, or blends or just plain luxury. I always check Tuesday Morning to see what is in their bins. Sometimes I score a find and other times, nothing. But it is worth looking. And if you don't live near a Joanns or Michaels, then the cost of driving there for whatever they might have on sale is probably the same as paying for shipping.


Good point... I started this thread as sort of a "reference" (for myself and others) for sites/stores that have great deals/sales/prices on yarn. I have already looked at several sites (MAYBE I bought a couple things...) but I shall sign up for the mailing lists/newsletters to get the "first notice" of deals on yarns!! 👍👍


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Where on this thread has anyone lectured, acted superior, or been critical of someone's choice? Did I miss something? This thread has been nothing but pleasant and informative.


I agree... My only complaint is this thread is getting COSTLY with all these great links/resources! Giggle, giggle. I did not even realize Craftsy SOLD yarn! I have bought patterns there but never noticed yarn for sale!  Just came back from my break (at work) spent looking at Craftsy yarn.....


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

In March www.Patternworks.com had Meredith Bay Natural for $.90/ball so I ordered 32 balls for $28.51 with free shipping. I know that math doesn't add up but that is what they charged me. :mrgreen:

I go by Tuesday Mornings almost every week and love it!!


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

For those who do not mind shopping online, let me suggest Deramores. They carry a wide selection of all all levels of yarn including the very most expensive and everyday acrylics and blends for children's things. They are in England. I have found the service to be good and fast and not that expensive. Perhaps two friends could order together and split the shipping costs as people do when ordering ICE yarns. Another suggestion in the US would be WEBS. They have a permanent discount scheme based on how much you order. Deramores also seems to always have something or other on sale or to offer coupons when you sign up for their newsletter which can contain some nice free patterns.

Janet in Illinois


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh how I envy all of you that live close to JoAnns,Michaels,Hobby Lobby,etc And now at my age dont get to get out and go to yard sales,I am now looking for sock yard to make for my 3 guys for Christmas.lol


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ice Yarns offers a great assortment. The yarn costs are quite low, shipping is not since the yarn comes from Turkey. But even adding in the shipping, which is quite fast, I have found quality yarn at a reasonable cost. They offer a Tuesday special and many other sale prices. There are two links below, one for Ice Yarns and one for Yarn Paradise; I'm not sure what is the difference.
http://www.iceyarns.com/
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I always check Tuesday morning. I remember when Lion Brand fur yarn was popular and the Home for the age ladies loved this yarn. I found it at the 99 Cent store. They were thrilled. Just have to keep your eyes open...Bargain yarn prices are out there!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

sschimel said:


> Knitpicks just had a huge sale and I bought 16 skeins of Comfy fingering at 1.79 a skein. 75% cotton 25% acrylic.


I have Comfy Fingering on the needles right now. omg, It's so soft! I think you're going to like working with it.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

tryst09 said:


> Ice Yarns offers a great assortment. The yarn costs are quite low, shipping is not since the yarn comes from Turkey. But even adding in the shipping, which is quite fast, I have found quality yarn at a reasonable cost. They offer a Tuesday special and many other sale prices. There are two links below, one for Ice Yarns and one for Yarn Paradise; I'm not sure what is the difference.
> http://www.iceyarns.com/
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


OOPS! I forgot to mention ICE Yarns in my previous post. Buy from their site alot,also. Have a lot of their ruffle yarn,but now I have to find patterns to go with this yarn other then scarves.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jjolo32 said:


> Oh how I envy all of you that live close to JoAnns,Michaels,Hobby Lobby,etc And now at my age dont get to get out and go to yard sales,I am now looking for sock yard to make for my 3 guys for Christmas.lol


You wouldn't find much in the way of sock yarn at those stores anyway. Best places I've found for sock yarn are online such as Knit Picks when they have a sale going on (which is now), or Nordic Mart. If you can order online, those are two great places to try.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Amy is a good shopper. She uses her time to look for yarn on sale or on sites. I like using better yarns to but only when on sale. I also spin so I can find roving at a good cost and spin my own. Again it is at a good cost. I do sell my yarn and have sold skein with lots of yardage for $78. so there is a market for it. I think it should be the preference of the person using it. She is saying because acrylic yarn is less expensive a lot of people use it. Well I can find and use coupons to get a merino at the same cost as acrylics. Or any wool at a good price. One of the shops had fishermans wool half off that was 5.50 I used my coupon and walked out the door with 4 skeins at 3.30 a skein. I use this to make felted slippers. If you are a good shopper you can find anything.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree Amy...I have never had a problem with limits on a purchase at Home goods...Ebay is a great place for yarn bargains. I found myself helping a LYS sell yarn that was being closed out in the store. I listed it on Ebay at half price on all listed and made a lot of money. I had regulars and it lasted about 5 years until they closed the store. Ebay is a great place for bargains and to look for the ball of yarn to finish a project.



AmyKnits said:


> Someone sent me a PM about "Chinese Cashmere" I was going to ask what the site was but I am guessing it was EBay. I have never made a purchase from EBay and had no idea about shopping for yarn there. Thanks for the tip! Glad I asked!
> 
> I had no idea that there were limits at Tuesday Morning. I know I have bought many more than 5 skeins several times.... Oooops.😳😁


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Lovely sweater, Amy. I checked out Tuesday Morning because some KPer mentioned they had yarn there. I found Deborah Norville Cotton Soft Silk for $2.99. It is so nice! Will be checking back there from time to time. Thanks to all for the web sites. Will check them out also.


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Our Joanns take coupons from other local stores like Michaels, Hobby Lobby, ACMoores all at once. Also I get email coupons and paper coupons. They will take all at once during valid date periods. This really helps when making larger projects.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Amy, it's good to hear from you again. Well I suppose I am the original Princess and the Pea. Or, at least that is what my DH calls me..LOL!! I knit for Knots of Love, a worthy cause that makes chemo caps and that is dear and near to my heart since my sister battled for several years this terrible disease. I follow the guidelines as to which yarns to use and I too have used Caron's Nice and Simple but I ended up having to forgo this yarn because my left hand ring and middle fingers were bleeding. I then wore band aids but that was uncomfortable so I have changed using this yarn for my own safety!!! I use Lion brand Microspun which has its own problems but it is much softer and kinder-to my fingers.
> I too have had luck with Tuesday Morning yarns and I try not to look at Little Knits because I tend to go nuts with their sale yarns. Yes there are many ways to cut costs and thanks for bringing this up because now this thread is a wealth of information I wish I had a few years ago when I came back to knitting.
> Love your sweater too!


Have you tried finger cots? They protect your fingers without being bulky and you can still feel what you are doing without skin contact with the fiber. I have severe problems with wool :-( which doesn't make sense since I grew up wearing it in the frozen northern winters.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW that is a bargain. Have never gone to Tuesday Morning for yarn but guess I better take a look. Really want to get some wool yarn that is machine washable and dryable as you say this is. Thanks.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a Tuesday morning near me but had no idea they have yarn. Is that only occasionally or is it all the time?


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

This was a very dangerous thread for me this morning. Have made a list of some sites I did not know. This is going to cost me!! But I can't wait to shop!! Thank you all, I think!&#128513;


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

I too enjoy using soft yarn for knitting and like good self, like only quality yarn. I purchase them online at Clearance sales. Some of these clearance yarns range in prices from $1.00 to as high as the price of a good Kashmir yarn may be. Only time I purchased inexpensive acrylic yarn was when someone wanted me to knit with it and when I purchased yarn here!!


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

Teeple said:


> That is beautiful Amy and what a great price. Good for you. I guess i need to carry chart with yardage needed with me. Thank you so much for sharing. Happy knitting.


I agree! I'm sorry that your attempt to make an important point went astray.
However, I am very glad that you are doing it again. I know that I will find it very helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

And I love the sweater. Do you have the pattern to share?


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

You are absolutely right, Amy. I've found some great yarns at Tuesday Morning, too. I've also had great finds at Alpaca Direct and they are great to deal with. I ordered some reduced yarn to make a sweater for my 4 yr old GD and when it arrived the colors were not to my liking and not something I would use for a small child. I called and they immediately told me to send it back and I could have gotten my money back or exchanged it for something else, which I did. At another time I needed to order several different colors of the same yarn and wasn't sure of the colors as seen on line. On the phone, the representative went over each of my choices, with an explanation as to how the color actually looked in person (for example,I wasn't sure about whether the yellow was bright enough or too gold). She actually went over each color choice with me and when I received the order, each color was actually what I wanted. Amazing customer service.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well for anyone who cares Knit Picks has their Swish on sale. It is 100% washable merino wool. This is beautiful yarn and very soft. It could be used for baby garments. They have both DK and worsted on sale for $3.28 to $3.75 a skein. Just saying, you can get beautiful natural fiber yarns at decent prices if you just look.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

lpool23 said:


> One of my favorite sites is minkyarn.com. Terrific customer service and great quality. If you get on their email list, you'll be notified of the sales, which are often. I've never been disappointed!


was worried there for a minute-yarn from minks? :shock: But I read they brush them during their molting season and they are not harmed. wheewww. And they are never killed for their pelts.


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

If you have a Michaels in your area you can use their coupons and Hobby Lobbys at JoAnn. I just bring them up on my cell phone and they take use that at the checkout. Should save you a few trips. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Mama Roz said:


> You are absolutely right, Amy. I've found some great yarns at Tuesday Morning, too. I've also had great finds at Alpaca Direct and they are great to deal with. I ordered some reduced yarn to make a sweater for my 4 yr old GD and when it arrived the colors were not to my liking and not something I would use for a small child. I called and they immediately told me to send it back and I could have gotten my money back or exchanged it for something else, which I did. At another time I needed to order several different colors of the same yarn and wasn't sure of the colors as seen on line. On the phone, the representative went over each of my choices, with an explanation as to how the color actually looked in person (for example,I wasn't sure about whether the yellow was bright enough or too gold). She actually went over each color choice with me and when I received the order, each color was actually what I wanted. Amazing customer service.


Alpaca Direct is great to deal with. I buy needles from them. I need to check out the yarn .


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

We no longer have a Tuesday Morning where I live, but I have been very lucky at the local thrift stores. At The Salvation Army thrift store I got 7 skeins of Sashay yarn in various colors and 5 almost full skeins of baby yarn for $3.50. Then I found 12 skeins of Worsted weight at Good Will for $10.00, Someone must have been de-stashing. I was one happy camper that day.


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

What about online sources, when the LYS doesn't have what you need? I've had good results with Ice Yarns from Yarn Paradise, for example....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> As I live in Australia I find that what yarn you are able to purchase, at full or bargain prices, doesn't relate to the price I have to pay. We have Spotlight and Lincraft, our main large crafting stores and a few LYS. If I want any special yarns I have found that I need to search online to purchase it....shipping then adds to that cost. We have a few woolen mills over here as well where you can purchase online but you still pay postage. The downside of this way of accessing yarn is that you don't get to feel and see the yarn....you have to rely on photographs and as we all know the colors can be slightly different than shown. The yarns that I purchase are dictated by what are on offer in the stores here in Adelaide. Those living in the U.S. are fortunate that your choices are many and your prices are more affordable than what I can access here. Occasionally I use the English site, Loveknitting, when I need yarn that isn't readily available over here.


It is a shame your prices are so high in ads I have seen. We are very fortunate on the North American continent. I feel spoiled when I see your fabric and yarns three times the regular cost for me. If that darn shipping didn't make it the same price I sure would share. I sent a box, 2 x 6 x 3 and it was feather light, $22. Should have just gotten a bigger international shipping box and sent misc. something to fill it.
I am always lucky at the thrift stores, get there early as we all try to get the bargain!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I buy at Tuesday Mornings, but I also find that as long as I don't need a lot of a particular color for a huge project, I can usually get the off-season colors in wool blend on sale at Michaels or I wait for one of those 40% off coupons.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> ... Our tax rate here in the Hudson Valley, NY is 8.25%. ...


Bless your stars! Here in Quebec it's about 15% - another reason I avoid buying 'new' what I can get second-hand. No tax on second-hand!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> There is a Big Lots right next to the Joann's I frequent. I have never set foot in there and had NO IDEA what they carried yarn. I have been missing out! Thanks for posting... I will be stopping in Big Lots after my next Joann's trip!


I must have never hit it when they had nice yarn in there but I like the store for other things. They have some really nice garden things and reasonable art.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the good hints. Love your sweater - do you have a link for the oattern you might share?


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out!
> http://www.littleknits.com


I order from Little Knits all the time. I like getting my yarns at usually 50% off or more...since I worked with the owner of a yarn shop, the markup is usually 100% or more....so it's hard for me to pay more than that. I try to make sure I check out any reviews on a yarn that I'm going to buy a lot of! wool, alpaca or a sock yarn are usually great buys!

And this list is usually great! been a little "dry" lately, ie not many offerings as usually are.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't have a lys, but subscribe to yarn paradise, webs and craftsy and have bought specialty yarns from each that I thought I could never afford.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for reopening this thread, Amy. So many sites I didn't know about! WooHoo! I've already checked out a few of them...for future reference, of course.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have a Tuesdqy Morning near me. I just ordered nice yarn from Willow Yarns. I ordered acrylic for a blanket and super wash for two hats. They were extremely pleasant on the phone. I have knit with their wool before for a layette set and a sweater for me. Their yarn is nice and the cost is very reasonable. I love the yarn at my LYS but I would be broke if I used them all the time. I knit quite a bit.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was recently commenting on a thread where it was stated by many knitters that "I can only afford to use/buy acrylic yarn because my budget is tight." I added that VERY often I can find wool, cottons, cotton blends, wool blends and even cashmere for less than acrylic costs. There are also "high end" acrylics which can be found at bargain prices as well! That particular thread turned into a discussion that went off on a tangent and my interest in discussing sources to find great bargains on yarns got lost.
> 
> Many, many other posters added that they too enjoy finding great yarns at bargain prices.... Many PM's went back and forth about sources for yarn at great prices.... I thought it was worth a discussion for those of us who are interested.
> 
> ...


love your sweater, and what a bargain you got on that beautiful yarn.


----------



## catwhiskers44 (Mar 20, 2015)

Having worked in a yarn shop many years ago, I find that I have been a "yarn snob." Imagine my surprise when I recently bought some department store acrylic yarn (think Red Heart or Lion Brand or...)and today's acrylic yarns are vastly improved over twenty years ago. I was making a baby gift for a busy young woman who has no time or desire to sort and wash baby sweaters by hand. So, yarn snob no more! The yarn was a delight to work with and super easy-care.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

catwhiskers44 said:


> Having worked in a yarn shop many years ago, I find that I have been a "yarn snob." Imagine my surprise when I recently bought some department store acrylic yarn (think Red Heart or Lion Brand or...)and today's acrylic yarns are vastly improved over twenty years ago. I was making a baby gift for a busy young woman who has no time or desire to sort and wash baby sweaters by hand. So, yarn snob no more! The yarn was a delight to work with and super easy-care.


 :thumbup: I've noticed the huge quality/softness difference also between the old and the new. I'm in Portland. Are you?


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I have purchased wonderful luxury yarns at good prices from :
> 
> http://colourmart2.com/products/rootProducts
> 
> Mill end cone yarns from the best mills and designers in UK and Europe.


I too, have quite a stash from Colourmart. I highly recommend them. Their customer service is great. You can email them with questions.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Dutchie1946 said:


> At this point in my life, I am _able_ to afford shopping at the yarn stores, but I seem to prefer shopping for yarn in second-hand venues. I think it's the thrill of getting a real bargain that keeps me buying yarns on the cheap. I'm hooked on that thrill, especially when the yarn I pick up for next to nothing had originally cost big bucks.


Hi Jessica-Jean! We seemed to be going thru same issues....yahoo problem here too! LOL. I agree with you regarding the bargain deals on yarn purchases!

Tuesday Morning has only one basket of yarn in my city of Rochester, MN. Half of this basket is gone and just ugly colors and not great yarn is left over - I have not had any good luck here being that MN is a cold state and many people have crocheting hobby and some do knit.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Good point! My LYS has a Clearance table right near the door... I ALWAYS check out what is in there before I get too far into the store.


If any of you ever get to Toronto, Ontario (Canada), there is a yarn store called Romni with a sale basement. The yarn is regularily 40 percent off retail price and they sometimes have even better deals. For Americans this might be more attractive because your dollar is doing so well compared to the Canadian dollar.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

sschimel said:


> Knitpicks just had a huge sale and I bought 16 skeins of Comfy fingering at 1.79 a skein. 75% cotton 25% acrylic.


I agree, Knitpicks has great prices and sales ongoing. The quality of their yarn is excellent too.
I also buy yarn on sale from Craftsy and Patternworks (Bargain bin). Sometimes even Amazon has some good deals. I live in NYC and yarn prices are in the sky in LYS-s. Coupons from Michaels works for me, but I like to work better quality cotton mix or silk mix yarns.
Great topic Amy!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a company selling wool etc..called knitwell.co.uk if you buy from overseas they deduct the VAT 20'/' here in the UK and add the tax in your country. I lived in Australia and ordered it was quick and reasonably priced.


----------



## Cynthia54 (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful sweater. Thanks for input!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Not only does my LYS have a clearance basket or two, but she was having a 50% off sale on some 100% wool. I bought enough to hold double for 3 fairly large pair of felted slippers and only paid about $35 dollars - including sales tax which has just gone up again in this state so they don't have to raise taxes in the wealthy. Sorry, off my soap box now. I think that was 9 or 10 skeins of yarn. $35 for three Christmas presents isn't too bad.


I understand about the rant!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Teeple said:


> That is beautiful Amy and what a great price. Good for you. I guess i need to carry chart with yardage needed with me. Thank you so much for sharing. Happy knitting.


Teeple,

If you have a smart phone, check out some of the knitting apps, one of them must have a yardage chart on it.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been frustrated by finding good value yarns online at sites in the US but their postage rates are too high. When it went to order items from Craftsy that were really good value the postage/shipping costs were higher than the items I wanted to order and meant that they weren't very good value. 

I don't find much choice/value other than purchasing online at either Ice Yarns or on ebay but find it difficult to make choices when you can't see the colours or touch the yarn.

If I ever reach the US my suitcase will return full of yarn and other goodies. My first stop would certainly be a craft barn.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Where you live is a major factor in the cost of your yarn. I don't have a Tuesday Morning, either; and my only local bargain is JoAnn's sales or coupons--and try collecting enough skeins for a cardigan at one coupon per visit. Neither of these retailers carry what I consider high-quality yarns, but their stock is often adequate for some projects.
> 
> Joann's accepts competitor coupons AND you can use more than one of Joann's coupons per check out IF the UPC #'s are different. I have used as many as 20 coupons in one transaction. Yes 20....1 Hobby Lobby, 1 Michael's and 18 Joann's. Sign up for email with Joann's, Hobby Lobby and Michael's when you receive your first email of the week (usually receive one daily Sunday being the first one) from Joann's look at YOUR coupon UPC number. Then when you receive your next email from them look at that UPC number. It's usually different. Now you have 2 Joann coupons to use plus 1 each from Hobby Lobby and Michael's for a total of 4. If you can wait until the end of the week and/or collect coupons from friends who have their own email coupons you now have more coupons with different UPC #'s which are valid. They will only accept 1 coupon from each competitor... meaning you can not use 2 each of Michael's or Hobby Lobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## pknits (Feb 24, 2015)

Note: Michaels and Joann Fabrics accept each others' coupons.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

mousepotato thank you for the message, but do not have smart phone but will have my hubby see if he can get knitting app om mine.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have Stashbot on my iphone, it works well, and has saved me money because I usually err on the side of buying too much yarn. Now I can easily look to see how much I need. I'm not sure if Stashbot works on other phones or tablets. 
I have enjoyed this thread today, and will bookmark it for when I need to buy yarn. Our lys closed on June 27th, and I am already feeling jittery!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Frandelia said:


> Drops yarns are not expensive. You can buy them online at Nordic Mart.


Love Drops yarn! Super quality, great prices. Love it!


----------



## anirose2 (May 5, 2011)

Peggy Beryl...I may have misunderstood...but from your post, I took it you try to accumulate your skeins of yarn using 1 coupon at a time at Joannes? They will honor multiple coupons at once. They will take 1 Michaels, 1 Hobby Lobby which we have both of in our community plus I get AC Moore coupons online and they will take 1 of those also. They don't care that we don't have a local store. I also sign up for online coupons from Joanns & get them multiple days in a row. They will take as many as I have as long as they have different codes on them. I've sometimes used 10 coupons at once. If I did misunderstand, please forgive me for the above...perhaps it will help someone else....


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> There is a Big Lots right next to the Joann's I frequent. I have never set foot in there and had NO IDEA what they carried yarn. I have been missing out! Thanks for posting... I will be stopping in Big Lots after my next Joann's trip!


Okay Amy fess up. How large is your stash????????? 

MaggieNow


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Spinrite Factory outlet sells Patons, Bernat, Caron and others at good prices. I know it may not be considered high end but it good yarn for the price. I bought nine skeins of Patons Kroy sock yarn for $16. I also bought some Patons bamboo/silk, that will make a nice summer top. The only downside is that it is mostly discontinued colors. I also just noticed that Ram Wools is having a 25% off sale on yarn, books, needles. The sale ends tomorrow(June 30) so you better hurry!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Okay Amy fess up. How large is your stash?????????
> 
> MaggieNow


None of your business, Miss Smarty-Pants! Lol.

I just gave "several" (more than 10) large trash bags of yarn to Goodwill.... My tastes in yarn have changed since I first began knitting, so i "reduced". That's ALL you need to know about my stash! Giggle, giggle!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Spinrite Factory outlet sells Patons, Bernat, Caron and others at good prices. I know it may not be considered high end but it good yarn for the price. I bought nine skeins of Patons Kroy sock yarn for $16. I also bought some Patons bamboo/silk, that will make a nice summer top. The only downside is that it is mostly discontinued colors. I also just noticed that Ram Wools is having a 25% off sale on yarn, books, needles. The sale ends tomorrow(June 30) so you better hurry!!!


Patons Kroy is one of my favorite sock yarns... You got a great deal!

Thank you all so much for sharing your favorite yarn sources.... For a yarn addict, I am ashamed there were so many posted that I had never heard of!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> None of your business, Miss Smarty-Pants! Lol.
> 
> I just gave "several" (more than 10) large trash bags of yarn to Goodwill.... My tastes in yarn have changed since I first began knitting, so i "reduced". That's ALL you need to know about my stash! Giggle, giggle!


Speaking of addictions I am now knitting my third pair of socks thanks to you and Eric and that great pattern for the 12" circular needle. There are many more in my future. Thank you so much for that. I am loving it and have started three of my knitting friends down the same road.

What are your plans for today's delivery of good looking yarn?

Maggie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Speaking of addictions I am now knitting my third pair of socks thanks to you and Eric and that great pattern for the 12" circular needle. There are many more in my future. Thank you so much for that. I am loving it and have started three of my knitting friends down the same road.
> 
> What are your plans for today's delivery of good looking yarn?
> 
> Maggie


A cardigan for my husband. It is sport weight wool and he wears an XL. I am dreading it... All stockinette... over 3000 yards! (I think the pattern's yardage was off, but can use the leftovers for socks/shawls/mittens).

He wears this (HE says "broken in"... I say "ratty") sweater CONSTANTLY over his scrubs at work and I am so embarassed! If I knit him one he will HAVE to wear it... Good strategy, right?!?!?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

My name is Eric and this is what came to feed my addiction today:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> My name is Eric and this is what came to feed my addiction today:


Hi Eric,

I just mentioned you a few posts above. Can't wait to see the finished products made with all that lovely yarn. Do you prolific types ever sleep?


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> A cardigan for my husband. It is sport weight wool and he wears an XL. I am dreading it... All stockinette... over 3000 yards! (I think the pattern's yardage was off, but can use the leftovers for socks/shawls/mittens).
> 
> He wears this (HE says "broken in"... I say "ratty") sweater CONSTANTLY over his scrubs at work and I am so embarassed! If I knit him one he will HAVE to wear it... Good strategy, right?!?!?


Excellent strategy. I don't envy you 3000 yards of plain knitting. Maybe you could find a few good PBS mysteries to watch to get you through.

Maggie


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love WEBS closeout sales, KnitPicks, Amazon (sometimes), and other sites mentioned here; including Joann's online and Michael's. Throughout the year, Michael's has awesome sales.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

OK Ladies, thanks for the link - already my damage is almost $200+ ! My hubby just informed me we have an expensive vacation coming up whose bills are already charged to AE credit card.....be careful. Yes! This sure is a DANGEROUS Thread!!!


----------



## catwhiskers44 (Mar 20, 2015)

Not in Portland...closer to Salem, which is where I worked part time at the Cottage Yarn Shop (closed in "94 or so). That was such fun: I was answering questions on how to turn heels and kitchener-stitch toes on socks. Figured I needed to try knitting my own socks and got hooked!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

JeanneW said:


> Love Drops yarn! Super quality, great prices. Love it!


Y'all are making me curious. I'd found DROPS pattern, and marveled that they would make such gorgeous patterns available for free. Somehow I didn't realize that their yarns were available online (I'm old, OK. We go to those quaint things called "stores"!!!), and I completely missed the Nordicmart name, etc. Now I want to try their yarn.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rosewood11 said:


> Y'all are making me curious. I'd found DROPS pattern, and marveled that they would make such gorgeous patterns available for free. Somehow I didn't realize that their yarns were available online (I'm old, OK. We go to those quaint things called "stores"!!!), and I completely missed the Nordicmart name, etc. Now I want to try their yarn.


Just a random example: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6917&lang=us
If you look part way down the page - after the intro and before the actual pattern - there is the option to "Order now!". So far as I know, EVERY one of their patterns has the option to buy the necessary yarn - leastwise, I haven't seen one yet that doesn't. Maybe they never discontinue yarns? That'd be neat!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Etsy also has a big selection of beautiful yarn, needles, and totes for knitters.

Another place to buy yarn is "Willows".


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

How fantastic is it to use vouchers or reductions, I have heard about the U.S. People not being billed at the end of a shop! In the UK you have to spend over £25 or £30 you can get 10 or 15 per cent discount...barbara


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for this thread....I learn everyday something new from all of you; I love this forum! 
I have to admit, when I started to crochet (3 years ago when my DIL revealed she was pregnant with our 1st Grand child), I did buy my yarn from JoAnn's and Caron was my go to brand I didn't even know there was a LYS in my area but there is Nothing wrong with Caron yarn I still use it when I have to crochet small items; I don't like the way it knits, however. 
I did spread my horizon and I mostly knit now for my 2 Grand kids and I love it. I did discover Webs and I love their customer service along with their stock of yarn. 

Thanks to Sockit2Me who shared his Fabel sock yarn purchased from Nordic Mart at great prices; well, I received 2 huge boxes full of inexpensive but great quality yarn). Yesterday, I received another package from Craftsy filled with beautiful yarn at great prices. Knit PIcks variety of yarn is also difficult to beat and great priced. I do subscribe to these companies emails and receive sale notices...that helps me decide where to buy my yarn with prices that I don't have to feel guilty about my increasing stash.
By the way, did you notice Amy's new Avatar? I love it!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, Dutchie1946. I guess it's not fair to say I really didn't know about them selling the yarn online then. I'm just oblivious to it. I figured yarn company + beautiful patterns=expensive, and ignored that info. I had seen it before. I just wasn't familiar with the "Nordicmart" name until the other day, and need to explore that site more. Thanks for being good-hearted about it.


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I have bought seconds of roving and yarn from the Sheep Shed on the Internet.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> My name is Eric and this is what came to feed my addiction today:


Now that's something to hunger for! :hunf:
Love Amy's and your deliveries.
I have a package waiting at the post office and I think it is from Bolivia. Yes, I ordered from Ruth the lady I had heard about on kp. Lovely colors hope I love the yarn! :lol: 
meems


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Okay Amy fess up. How large is your stash?????????
> 
> MaggieNow


Hi, MaggieNow. So I'm being a "buttinsky," but the other day on here there was a thread about how much of a yarn addict you are. It scored me an amateur, but I just have been working on getting our home organized, and found that my stash (which does include some things my mother left me) is well beyond two 49-gallon storage totes!!! As one elderly nun I know would say: "JMJD+"!!! I guess I'm kind of amazed, but I'm also kind of proud of it. I've still got a bunch to fit into those totes, and will be rearranging and packing tighter, but I just realized that I also have several sweaters I was going to unravel and repurpose. I'll bet I could fill a third one of totes!!! Dear God, help me, but I think I may be a "professional"!!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Hi, MaggieNow. So I'm being a "buttinsky," but the other day on here there was a thread about how much of a yarn addict you are. It scored me an amateur, but I just have been working on getting our home organized, and found that my stash (which does include some things my mother left me) is well beyond two 49-gallon storage totes!!! As one elderly nun I know would say: "JMJD+"!!! I guess I'm kind of amazed, but I'm also kind of proud of it. I've still got a bunch to fit into those totes, and will be rearranging and packing tighter, but I just realized that I also have several sweaters I was going to unravel and repurpose. I'll bet I could fill a third one of totes!!! Dear God, help me, but I think I may be a "professional"!!!


That thread got by me somehow. I have fallen in love with knitting socks so loosely called that being an addict but that only makes me a pretender to the throne. Now the shame is that I only have one very deep plastic bin in my closet which is bursting with yarn and projects, unfinished and not-yet-started, and a medium size basket next to my couch with my current projects. There are a couple of unfinished afghans stored in the basement but still in comparison to the stash kings and queens on here that puts me in the less than amateur ranking. Having too much yarn would be stressful and make me feel overwhelmed with the need to use it all. Even with my miniscule amount my fantasy is to finish all of my projects and use every last scrap of yarn so I can then only buy enough and finish each project before starting another. What a concept!

I get the JMJ. It was my aunts favorite expression. What is the D+?

MaggieNow


----------



## dropastitch (Apr 29, 2014)

Just an FYI...Tuesday Morning has a website you may shop on. They often have yarn


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm also interested in what the d+ means.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I get the JMJ. It was my aunts favorite expression. What is the D+?
> 
> MaggieNow


Sister Assumpta said it was "Divine" followed by a cross. It would be better if I could get a "Cross Lorraine" to come up on here, but I have to settle for the plus sign.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Sister Assumpta said it was "Divine" followed by a cross. It would be better if I could get a "Cross Lorraine" to come up on here, but I have to settle for the plus sign.


I had to look up Cross Lorraine on google images. Never heard of it even with 12 years of parochial school. Always good to learn something new.

Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I had to look up Cross Lorraine on google images. Never heard of it even with 12 years of parochial school. Always good to learn something new.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Maggie


I don't know that "Cross Lorraine" is necessarily parochial. We used it at a travel agency in one of our notations. I think it's something that may have been used for religious purposes at some time, but its use has been greatly expanded over time. I think it looks more cross-like than a plus sign, but requires a special character in Word. I don't know how to get it to display in a forum situation, though.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So, I got 6oz, 2750 yds of extra fine cashmere yarn from a sweater ... cost = $0.00. NOTE: while my time is priceless this little unravelling adventure was fun and happy challenge and didn't take that long. ;0

Good topic, wondering if anyone mentioned recycling yarn from sweaters? I only made it through half the pages and didn't see anything about reclaiming yarn.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

wordancer said:


> So, I got 6oz, 2750 yds of extra fine cashmere yarn from a sweater ... cost = $0.00. NOTE: while my time is priceless this little unravelling adventure was fun and happy challenge and didn't take that long. ;0
> 
> Good topic, wondering if anyone mentioned recycling yarn from sweaters? I only made it through half the pages and didn't see anything about reclaiming yarn.


Rosewood11 wrote:
"Hi, MaggieNow. So I'm being a "buttinsky," but the other day on here there was a thread about how much of a yarn addict you are. It scored me an amateur, but I just have been working on getting our home organized, and found that my stash (which does include some things my mother left me) is well beyond two 49-gallon storage totes!!! As one elderly nun I know would say: "JMJD+"!!! I guess I'm kind of amazed, but I'm also kind of proud of it. I've still got a bunch to fit into those totes, and will be rearranging and packing tighter, but I just realized that I also have several sweaters I was going to unravel and repurpose. I'll bet I could fill a third one of totes!!! Dear God, help me, but I think I may be a "professional"!!!"

MaggieNow


----------



## LucyJR (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been delighted with the cotton yarn purchased @ bamboomn.com.
The prices were excellent and the quality is too. I'm going to try the bamboo yarn & sock yarn next.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Are there any UK KP'ers following this thread who can share links they have to yarn suppliers offering good deals? It would be great to have some ideas to follow up.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry ladies and gents, the correct name is: 

"Willow" yarns 

"Knitting Warehouse" has awesome deals as well.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I have Stashbot on my iphone, it works well, and has saved me money because I usually err on the side of buying too much yarn. Now I can easily look to see how much I need. I'm not sure if Stashbot works on other phones or tablets.
> I have enjoyed this thread today, and will bookmark it for when I need to buy yarn. Our lys closed on June 27th, and I am already feeling jittery!


There is no such thing as TOO MUCH YARN!!!!!      There is extra yarn for mittens, scarves, gloves, hats.....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Rosewood11 wrote:
> "Hi, MaggieNow. So I'm being a "buttinsky," but the other day on here there was a thread about how much of a yarn addict you are. It scored me an amateur, but I just have been working on getting our home organized, and found that my stash (which does include some things my mother left me) is well beyond two 49-gallon storage totes!!! As one elderly nun I know would say: "JMJD+"!!! I guess I'm kind of amazed, but I'm also kind of proud of it. I've still got a bunch to fit into those totes, and will be rearranging and packing tighter, but I just realized that I also have several sweaters I was going to unravel and repurpose. I'll bet I could fill a third one of totes!!! Dear God, help me, but I think I may be a "professional"!!!"
> 
> MaggieNow


Maggie,

I was miffed that there was no category for Yarn Goddess, myself. :roll:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I was miffed that there was no category for Yarn Goddess, myself. :roll:


I didn't see that and I don't think there was a "yarn diva" either but I don't want to go through thirteen pages to be sure. You can feel free to call yourself the Yarn Goddess.

M.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

meadowmadcow said:


> Are there any UK KP'ers following this thread who can share links they have to yarn suppliers offering good deals? It would be great to have some ideas to follow up.


Apart from Deramores and Loveknitting, there's Kemps, which has amazing clearance prices, and Wool Warehouse, which also has good deals - such as the Drops Fabel.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I love Tuesday Morning also am am lucky to have two within my range of short drives. The five skein limit is sometimes a problem but I buy it anyway. One time I started a shrug for my DIL with yarn I had paid $8.00 per and ran out. I needed 1 sky and found it on line and paid $32.00 for it. Little Knits is my go to place when I need lot of yardage for something and I love their sales.


I love Little Knits sales also! I was going to post that myself. My timing has been bad for Tuesday Morning - or maybe it's my local store. I've never found much there.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Whilst admiring those that are prepared and will use re purposed yarn I'm afraid its NOT for me - I like new unused yarn for whatever I make!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty sweater and the price is very good--nice work!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> There is no such thing as TOO MUCH YARN!!!!!      There is extra yarn for mittens, scarves, gloves, hats.....


Oh mousepotato, 
You are, of course, totally correct unless you are trying to fit it into your existing storage space. And then all it really takes is a little ingenuity. A friend of mine finds that handwashing her dishes is a small price to pay for the luxury of stashing yarn in her dishwasher! After reading today's posts, and checking out just one site, I found that I had yarn worth $197 U.S. in my cart. I probably don't have to tell the end of the story!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Little Knits has some really good sale prices. Well worth checking out!
> http://www.littleknits.com


I couldn't agree more! I have Little Knits bookmarked and check back regularly. They usually post a new sale every Thursday or Friday.

Another good resource for sock/fingering yarn is Simply Sock Yarn. There is always something on sale.

Like many of you, I have to travel approximately 10 miles to the nearest LYS to my house and that particular store is only open Thursdays through Sunday with a limited selection. My favorite LYSs are located in Fort Worth, over 30 miles from my house. I try to get over there once a month or so. The sales are infrequent, but I made sure to get on their mailing list so I can get notifications of their storewide sales. When they HAVE a sale, it's a great one. In fact, there is a really good one coming up this weekend at both stores and I'm taking off early Thursday to hit both before the pickings get slim!!!

We do have Hobby Lobby and Michaels in my town. The Joann's closed right after the Christmas holidays  The nearest Joann's is 20 miles from my house. I do go into Michaels and Hobby Lobby occassionally. I, too, like Paton's wool and buy it on sale.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I was miffed that there was no category for Yarn Goddess, myself. :roll:


Ooooooooo!!! I like that!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Tuesday Morning is one of my favorites. If you get one of their flyers & you see a yarn ad in it; it means they got a new shipment in. Last time I was there, I bought some Poems 100% wool in gorgeous colors (for felting) marked down from $8 to $3.99/skein. Also bought some Ascot 100% superwash wool from Trendsetter Yarns. The original price was $10 & marked down to $3.99 per 50 gram ball. They had the Premier Cotton Soft Silk that is normally $7 & was only $2.99/skein.

I often buy from Knit Picks when they have a sale & recently found some nice yarn bargains at Craftsy.

One of my other go to places for all cotton yarn in lace & DK weights & other fine acrylic blends is Creative Yarn Source. They have the same Omega yarns that Annies Catalog sells for cheaper & give you a bargain price for 5 & 12 skein packages. They carry the Sinfonia 100% cotton which is great for Summer sweaters. It's mercerized & knits up very nice with substantial yardage per skein.

http://creativeyarnsource.com/yarn/shop/all-yarn/

Also, Fabric.com which carries brands such as Patons, Bernat, Red Heart, Lion Brand, & some Berocco for less than other sites, or even Joann's. They offer free shipping for orders of $35 or more.

http://www.fabric.com/knitting-crochet.aspx


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Just a random example: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6917&lang=us
> If you look part way down the page - after the intro and before the actual pattern - there is the option to "Order now!". So far as I know, EVERY one of their patterns has the option to buy the necessary yarn - leastwise, I haven't seen one yet that doesn't. Maybe they never discontinue yarns? That'd be neat!


Its on sale for $2.00 now.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dutchie1946,
That's a gorgeous pattern, too. DROPS has such lovely patterns. I'm going to have to try their yarns.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

To Australian K.Pers, try Bendigo Woollen Mills, postage is free within Aus . And most skeins are 200gram, quality is always good. X


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Oh mousepotato,
> You are, of course, totally correct unless you are trying to fit it into your existing storage space. And then all it really takes is a little ingenuity. A friend of mine finds that handwashing her dishes is a small price to pay for the luxury of stashing yarn in her dishwasher! After reading today's posts, and checking out just one site, I found that I had yarn worth $197 U.S. in my cart. I probably don't have to tell the end of the story!


This is why I need to get a dumpster to clean out the basement <G>. All my husband's and kids' stuff has to go.

That said, it is never a bad thing to buy at least one additional skein of yarn in a large project. Look at all the people in here who bought what the pattern called for and find themselves half a ball short in the end because they might not have actually met the gauge required or knit a few more rows here or there, or made an alteration to a pattern that required more yardage. One skein can make a number of projects if it's unused. No, you don't HAVE to buy double the amount required, but there's a lot to be said for having a safety net skein. If I buy yarn without an immediate purpose, I do buy a quantity large enough for a project in that weight yarn, e.g. 1600 yards of lace or fingering weight for a circular shawl, 2200 yards for a largest size adult sweater, etc. If I don't make those projects with it, I've got enough for several children's projects or afghan squares, and such waiting in the wings.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Amy - I agree. I am not fond of acrylics either. If I am going to put all that time into knitting something I want to be able to wear it & not hate how it feels on my skin. One site I have found online is DBNY. Quite often they have yarn reasonably priced.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> This is why I need to get a dumpster to clean out the basement <G>. All my husband's and kids' stuff has to go.
> 
> That said, it is never a bad thing to buy at least one additional skein of yarn in a large project. Look at all the people in here who bought what the pattern called for and find themselves half a ball short in the end because they might not have actually met the gauge required or knit a few more rows here or there, or made an alteration to a pattern that required more yardage. One skein can make a number of projects if it's unused. No, you don't HAVE to buy double the amount required, but there's a lot to be said for having a safety net skein. If I buy yarn without an immediate purpose, I do buy a quantity large enough for a project in that weight yarn, e.g. 1600 yards of lace or fingering weight for a circular shawl, 2200 yards for a largest size adult sweater, etc. If I don't make those projects with it, I've got enough for several children's projects or afghan squares, and such waiting in the wings.


I agree, I always buy an extra skein "just in case". And quite often, end up using a bit of it for the said project. There's nothing worse than running out and having to buy more yarn, and then not being able to find the same dye lot. I can always find a use for the extra.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Vuksie said:


> Okay, with all the comments on Tuesday Morning, I think I'm going to pay them a visit -- they're right next door to my local Michael's, LOL!


This is the same one I go to (Chatsworth and Zelzah). Then I go to the one in Encino (Ventura Blvd and White Oak), then to the one in Woodland Hills (Victory Blvd and Owensmouth Ave) to look for more of the "five or 6 of a kind", only to find out that each store gets different yarns.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I love Tuesday Morning also am am lucky to have two within my range of short drives. The five skein limit is sometimes a problem but I buy it anyway. One time I started a shrug for my DIL with yarn I had paid $8.00 per and ran out. I needed 1 sky and found it on line and paid $32.00 for it. Little Knits is my go to place when I need lot of yardage for something and I love their sales.


I don't understand why they would limit you to 5 skeins. What good is that if you want to make a sweater or an afghan? I would think it would cut down on their sales.

MaggieNow


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Bless your stars! Here in Quebec it's about 15% - another reason I avoid buying 'new' what I can get second-hand. No tax on second-hand!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada


OUCH!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I agree, I always buy an extra skein "just in case". And quite often, end up using a bit of it for the said project. There's nothing worse than running out and having to buy more yarn, and then not being able to find the same dye lot. I can always find a use for the extra.


Isn't that the Knitter's Law of Skeins? If you get an extra skein, you won't need it, but if you get exactly what you need you will be short yarn? I'm sure it's written somewhere, lol!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have always got an extra skein of yarn for whatever I am doing. I can always make hats for charity with what is left over.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> I don't understand why they would limit you to 5 skeins. What good is that if you want to make a sweater or an afghan? I would think it would cut down on their sales.
> 
> MaggieNow


From what I understand, the store doesn't limit you to 5 skeins, the store only gets in 5 skeins of each.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Tuesday Morning closed down, miss it so much.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> From what I understand, the store doesn't limit you to 5 skeins, the store only gets in 5 skeins of each.


Thanks for explaining. Makes no sense to me. Seems like they could return what they don't sell and they might sell a lot if they had enough for larger projects.

I love your avatar. Cats are just the best.

Maggie


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Three websites that have very affordable yarn are Little Knits, Drops, and Elann. They also have great sales. I recently purchased wool yarn from Drops for $1.90 a skein!


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the sweater- where sod you find the pattern?


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I too have sound some great yarns at Craftsy. Actually too many! Lol. I am definitely a harder. It is hard to pass up beautiful yarn when it has been discounted 75% or more. I also shop my LYS sales and other online stores. I only use the better brands of yarns but I never pay full price. I enjoy knitting with them more and I am happier with the end product&#128512;


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> From what I understand, the store doesn't limit you to 5 skeins, the store only gets in 5 skeins of each.


I agree with you. Tuesday Morning it is a good source of yarn for small projects. I usually try to buy all that is available at the time of purchase.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Just a random example: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6917&lang=us
> If you look part way down the page - after the intro and before the actual pattern - there is the option to "Order now!". So far as I know, EVERY one of their patterns has the option to buy the necessary yarn - leastwise, I haven't seen one yet that doesn't. Maybe they never discontinue yarns? That'd be neat!


OK, I love this sweater, b u t - I'm not fond of the flare at the bottom and cuffs. What could you do to avoid this? What about the Drops yarn - good stuff? I use cotton, bamboo linen and there were a few choices at really good prices, I thought.
meems


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

oops.


----------



## Gigi007 (Mar 10, 2015)

Love the yarn and the pattern. Would you care to share pattern or source?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it must surely be the Law! It's right up there with Murphy's Law!



vjh1530 said:


> Isn't that the Knitter's Law of Skeins? If you get an extra skein, you won't need it, but if you get exactly what you need you will be short yarn? I'm sure it's written somewhere, lol!!


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

beachperson said:


> At times I am forced to knit with acrylic yarns because I knit a great amount for the Linus project and acrylic is the rule. Other people knit with acrylic yarns for the same reason Linus insists on it - allergies to different fibers, ease in care, cost etc. Whatever the reason for someone to choose one yarn over another is their choice. It should not be an opportunity for someone to come forward and give a lecture or act superior or a know it all and let someone know their choice is not your choice because you are so well informed or better off or whatever the underlying theme of superiority is today. I find many lovely acrylic yarns to work with and my projects are very well received. To let others know where good bargains are is great - or to speak of some wonderful yarn you have recently worked with and to pass this on is what I believe this forum is all about. But to be critical of someone's choice because you disagree is hurtful and serves no other purpose than to make you look foolish.


Wow, I did not read anything that suggested anyone being critical of any of our choices. I can't use wools of any kind, I'm too hot and it bothers me. So cotton, linen and bamboo are my choices so far. I appreciate all the new ideas for places to buy yarn.
meems


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> There is no such thing as TOO MUCH YARN!!!!!      There is extra yarn for mittens, scarves, gloves, hats.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

So very true!!!

Yesterday, I ordered 60 skeins of yarn from Craftsy for our Church's Prayer Shawl Ministry. This morning I woke up to an email saying the order had already shipped. We'll use the yarn to make kits for people who want to make the Prayer Shawls, but need yarn. We saved a little over a $100.00 with comparison shopping and received free shipping due to the size of our order.

Thank you Posters for all the different site recommendations. It's really illuminating to see the same yarn at so many different prices.



vjh1530 said:


> Isn't that the Knitter's Law of Skeins? If you get an extra skein, you won't need it, but if you get exactly what you need you will be short yarn? I'm sure it's written somewhere, lol!!


----------

